# cost of golf drivers/shoes



## bjf83 (Apr 14, 2011)

HI,

I'm moving out to Dubai in July and am a keen golfer. However I'm in need of a new driver and shoes, I was wondering what the general costs of equipment was out there?

Am I better off picking something up in the UK before I go to avoid getting stung or are prices reasonable?

Thanks


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

It`ll be cheaper in the UK, a Taylor made R11 will cost about 1800 dirhams here, golf shoes at least 500 for a decent pair, scoty cameron putters start around 1600.


----------



## Vogel (Jun 12, 2011)

Definitely buy here!


----------



## bjf83 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. i'm looking at an R11, maybe a Burner 2.0TP or a Titlesit D2. Some footjoy sports. Any idea on what these would cost (Felix has already given me some indicaiton on the R11 - thanks).


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

hey pm me..i can get u a good deal on callaway!


----------

